# Garmin Legend HC Handheld HC question



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

Any one use this unit on Erie yet? I was wondering how good the basemap was there. ANY comments on this unit and waterway useage would be greatly appriciated! :T Thanks, Mike Team OGF


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

hi mhcarl, i replied to your email this morning. just to be clear, i have an "Etrex Legend". (no other letter notations). im not sure that it matters though. i would not trust anything on the basemap. like i said the points you enter, and your location, are accurate but the base map sucks as far as zoomed in detail goes. the basemap is only "accurate" when youre zoomed way out.


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the reply George, I bought the unit on Amazon.com last night. I'll try it out on Erie next weekend and if the Maps are too "geometrical" I'll buy the inland lakes 2009 software. $$$. Though I have found the software online for around $100. I'll keep looking for the deal.
Thanks again, Mike Team OGF


----------

